# Ulster Bank Current Account Problems



## mo3art (14 Jan 2006)

*Ulster Bank Current Account Problems - Updated*

Can I please ask if anybody else is becoming more and more frustrated with the level of service offered by Ulster Bank and in particular their "Anytime" service?

The last 6 months have been a catalogue of errors for our account.  The problems range from Ulster Bank not implementing the full details of a standing order instruction and our savings in the Credit Union going missing for 3 months as we didn't have cause to drop into the Credit Union (didn't need to draw down) and we saw our money going there every week on bank statements.  It was only when we visited the Credit Union to draw down when it came to light that the bank had been paying into the CU account but not specifying the client account, thus the CU had a surplus and we had 3 months savings going into the CU coffers!

Another difficulty we have been having is the refusal of various branchs to take instructions from us on our account.  I feel that if we provide adequate identification (driver's license, Passport etc) and proof of ownership of a/c, that we should be entitled to instruct any branch as to our wishes.

I've had a rant at an AnyTime staff member this morning because yet AGAIN, for the 4th time this year, the current account details haven't been updated on my account, and apparently all of UB current accounts using AnyTime in the South of Ireland.  They won't be updated until this afternoon, which is so annoying.

I've written to Ulster Bank about this, their staff acknowledge that the AnyTime problem is ongoing but can't give a definite date as to when it will be solved.  Today is the final straw and I'm off to AIB service centre in Malahide to change current accounts this morning I think.  This is now beyond frustrating!


----------



## CCOVICH (14 Jan 2006)

Vote with your feet-if they don't rectify the problems you have been having, don't keep your account with them.  The AnyTime service is pretty crap anyway.

I have been an AIB customer for over 4 years and have never had a problem.  Charges still in place, but I'm in no hurry to switch as I value the fact that there have never been problems with my account.

By the way, any reason you would pick AIB over NIB,BoI or ptsb, who all offer 'free' banking?


----------



## maro (14 Jan 2006)

We got so frustrated that we have recently closed our account with them. We had a UFirst account, and its one thing getting a bad service on one of the free accounts but to have to pay for a bad service is even worse. We had numerous problems. We had a break-in earlier in the year, had to cancel all our cards. UB "forgot" to reissue new ones. And then there was hassle in getting the new ones.  We have had a number of problems with transactions being declined when there was sufficient funds to pay. Whenever I rang the bank they didn't know why the transactions were declined. Less than helpful. I found the anytime customer service staff to be unhelpful and unpleasant. To be honest I really saw a disimprovement in the last 12 months, before then I rated them very highly.


----------



## mo3art (14 Jan 2006)

Sorry CC was being a bit of a dumbass and checked out what bank branches were out this morning.  AIB in Malahide was the closest open.  Don't worry I didn't follow through on my hotheaded actions and will of course investigate all the options that may be suitable to us!
Bank account is still not updated this evening, despite assurances first thing this morning that they would be.  FFS.


----------



## Alex (15 Jan 2006)

that sounds terrible what you are going through. i have always found ub to be quite good. i'm surprised to hear that.

Alex.


----------



## Berlin (15 Jan 2006)

Have to say I also am pretty happy with my UB service. My husband & I both have business and personal accounts with them and have found them most helpful when called upon. I use Anytime every day and have had no problems with it. BTW I left AIB about 15 years ago and would never go back!


----------



## CCOVICH (15 Jan 2006)

The worst thing about AnyTime is the hassle of trying to use it on different PCs.


----------



## Ceist Beag (16 Jan 2006)

> The worst thing about AnyTime is the hassle of trying to use it on different PCs.


CCOVICH, what type of problems have you had? Just asking because I can access my account on AnyTime from my PC at work but when I try at home I get an invalid username/password error (and I definitely entered the correct values!) - I though maybe it was because I was using TimeZone Firewall at home and maybe I need to allow Anytime to write some cookie to my machine so I'm going try knocking off Timezone to see if that sorts it but just wondering if this is the same problem you came across?


----------



## CCOVICH (16 Jan 2006)

You need to try an copy the security certificate from the PC you were originally set up on to the second PC.  I have been able to do this (it should work in theory), but I still can't log on to my PC at home.  There was some discussion on here before on the topic, but I think the results were a bit hit and miss.

The other solution is to call them for a new 'shared secret' everytime you want to switch PCs.


----------



## kkontour (16 Jan 2006)

I moved from AIB recently, which I dont regret, but I do miss the ability to view the Credit Card transactions via the web.

The info for using the Online service on several PC's is at

[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]


----------



## Kiddo (16 Jan 2006)

I have been with Ulster Bank for about 7 years now and have never had any problems with them. When we bought our house we set up our joint account with them too. 

I use Anytime via telephone on a regular basis and have always found the staff to be very helpful and polite,  as are the branch staff.

Not having access on-line from any computer is a bit of a pain but nothing I can't live with.


----------



## mo3art (17 Jan 2006)

Well, just an update for you.

To add insult to injury we discovered this evening when we attempted to check our account that the express lodgement which I placed in the express box in branch on Friday has not been credited to our account, leaving us over our credit limit.  We can't contact branch or ask anybody to look into the matter for us until 10.30am tomorrow morning either.

Thankfully it is a cheque payment so we can arrange to check the payee's bank account to see if it has been cashed.  This is definitely the last straw with regards banking with UB and we are considering moving our mortgage as well......


----------



## Alex (17 Jan 2006)

i did use the express lodgement facilities in the past but not anymore. i have heard stories about them and that put me off. 

Alex.


----------



## Past30Now (18 Jan 2006)

I'm with Ulster Bank for the last 7 years - in general I've had no problems with them - I use quick lodgements regularly and have never had any difficulties.  I use anytime, and whilst it is rubbish in comparison to Business On Line or Internet Business Banking, it is functional and I have never had an error that I was aware of.  My branch is in College Green

Past30


----------



## mo3art (18 Jan 2006)

They managed to sort it out this morning.  Apparently they had the cheque all along but it wasn't passed to the clearing department because of an error with trays or something.
We're completely cheesed off with the bad service and feel we can't trust them anymore.  Glad to have the money in our account finally so it's back to the drawing board and researching appropriate options.


----------



## mo3art (23 Jan 2006)

Just to update the Current Account problems.  I spoke to the Bank Manager of the branch in question last week & explained how annoyed we are.
The bank agreed to give us a formal apology in writing & gave us a goodwill payment of €75 for all the hassle they caused.  Still hasn't put us off looking at alternatives mind you but it's nice to be listened to for a change


----------



## fifi25 (21 Feb 2013)

*current accounts*

Has anyone received a letter from Ulster bank informing them that a direct debit (mine was 82pounds) that was paid out during the computer glitch in July was not debited to the current account at the time,  but are now debiting their account this month February 2013. This has happened to me, Ulster bank paid out a direct debit for a utility bill in July 2012, but failed to apply the debit to my account due to the computer problems they were experiencing. They contacted me in Dec/January and have applied the debit to my account today under the term July direct debit.  On phoning the Ulster bank the advisors follow a script that the problem arose with the computer glitch. However, I feel that it was their mistake all my other direct debits were applied when the computers were returned to normal and I was informed when the computers were fixed that my balance was accurate.  Can anyone help.  Surely there is something wrong here when we have to accept that are balances and statements were incorrect from June2012 to February 2013


----------



## 56HB (19 Mar 2013)

Just opened a current account with Ulster bank.. not now so sure it was a great idea..
Am having no luck contacting the bank they refuse to give me the branch telephone number and say they will get someone to call back still waiting .....the manager gave me his mobile and said call anytime  have done so never answers...

Does any one out there have a contact number for the Ratheny branch??


----------



## robbie00 (19 Mar 2013)

Branch number is Tel: (01) 805 8800


----------



## Gerry Canning (19 Mar 2013)

mo3art said:


> Just to update the Current Account problems. I spoke to the Bank Manager of the branch in question last week & explained how annoyed we are.
> The bank agreed to give us a formal apology in writing & gave us a goodwill payment of €75 for all the hassle they caused. Still hasn't put us off looking at alternatives mind you but it's nice to be listened to for a change


 The Banks {not just Ulster} didn,t go bust by being efficient, helpful and customer focussed. They all tell a good story (yarn!!).. Methinks , move your account but then again , which Bank can we afford to trust !!
Sorry about my negativity about them all !!


----------

